# New Written Language of Ancient Scotland Discovered



## Rosemary (Apr 13, 2010)

The ancestors of modern Scottish people left behind mysterious, carved stones that new research has just determined contain the written language of the Picts, an Iron Age society that existed in Scotland from 300 to 843.

The highly stylized rock engravings, found on what are known as the Pictish Stones, had once been thought to be rock art or tied to heraldry. The new study, instead concludes that the engravings represent the long lost language of the Picts, a confederation of Celtic tribes that lived in modern-day eastern and northern Scotland.

"We know that the Picts had a spoken language to complement the writing of the symbols, as Bede (a monk and historian who died in 735) writes that there are four languages in Britain in this time: British, Pictish, Scottish and English.

_And which to Rosie’s understanding mixed them all up with his Latin translation! _

New Written Language of Ancient Scotland Discovered : Discovery News


----------



## The Ace (Apr 13, 2010)

It's hardly news, Rosie, the theory's been around for donkeys.  The problem is that nobody can understand it.


----------



## Rosemary (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh     I think I had better leave the History of Scotland to you in future and in the mean time hope that someone finally works out what it says!


----------



## The Procrastinator (Apr 16, 2010)

Probably says:
4 gobs of honey
A bucket of water
Mix well and leave covered for a year
Drink and merry be


----------



## The Ace (Apr 16, 2010)

That's one of the more printable options.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 16, 2010)

The Ace said:


> It's hardly news, Rosie, the theory's been around for donkeys.  The problem is that nobody can understand it.



No, it's more the point that the drawings are not simply drawings, but characters in a written language.

I think a lot of people would have realised this already - what the study does is provide a "mathematical proof" that indeed the images are more than just images.


----------



## Interference (Apr 16, 2010)

Excellent find, Rosie. 

(Don't listen to the Scotsman, he still carves his shopping lists )


----------



## Parson (Apr 16, 2010)

The Ace said:


> It's hardly news, Rosie, the theory's been around for donkeys.  The problem is that nobody can understand it.



"for donkeys." No wonder Picts language has never been deciphered. It has meaningless analogies forming the center of the meaning.


----------



## Interference (Apr 16, 2010)

Aw, Parson, you're just monkeying with what you herd.  Reading between the lions ....


----------



## The Ace (Apr 16, 2010)

Interference said:


> Excellent find, Rosie.
> 
> (Don't listen to the Scotsman, he still carves his shopping lists )



Don't be daft, I use a fence-post dipped in creasote like everybody else.


----------



## Rosemary (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh then you still use Ogham!  Good, you can help me with my research then!


----------

